# Versuch: Tonemapping ohne Belichtungsreihe



## kuhlmaehn (2. Januar 2008)

Hi, ich hab gerade aus Spaß mal aus einem normalen Foto vier unterschiedlich belichtete Bilder gemacht und diese in Photomatix zu einer Tonemap generiert. Ich hab mir nicht viel Mühe gebeben und es so gut probiert nachzuahmen wie es in 10 Minuten ging. Nun finde ich das Ergebnis aber eigentlich noch recht nett und wollte mal nach euren Erfahrungen bzw. Meinungen hören. Ich hab kurz probiert das selbe Aussehen nur mit Photoshop hinzukriegen, was mir aber nicht gelungen ist.
Was sagt ihr dazu?

http://rapidshare.com/files/80586933/haus.zip.html
(haus2 ist das Originalbild)


----------



## GerH (2. Januar 2008)

Hi.
Ich will ja nicht unbedingt der Spielverderber sein, aber ich finde es net ganz so wirklich gelungen.
Vielleicht tue ich mich auch schwer zu verstehen, was Du damit erreichen wolltest, aber außer dass die Farben sehr unnatürlich wirken, finde ich keinen wirklichen Informationsgewinn in dem fertigen Bild.
Ich bin mir niht ganz sicher, ob ich jetzt auf dem richtigen Dampfer bin, aber vielleicht sichst Du ja was in Richtung HDR bzw. DRI.
Mit diesen beiden Suchbegriffen findest Du jede Menge guter Bilder.
Zum Angucken hab ich mal einen Link für Dich.
http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/pc/cat/4335

Ich hoffe Dir ein wenig weitergeholfen zu haben

LG
GerH


----------



## kuhlmaehn (3. Januar 2008)

Ich suche ja gar nichts und ja es geht mir um HDR 
Die Bilder die in deinem Link zu sehen sind, sind natürlich sehr viel besser aber ich war halt überrascht, dass man aus einem Bild, ohne eine Belichtungsreihe davon zu haben, immernoch ein einigermaßen akzeptables HDR Bild hinbekommt.
Klar ist es nicht zu vergleichen mit richtigen HDR Bildern..
Ich wollte jetzt halt nur mal wissen ob ihr vielleicht besserer HDR Bilder hinbekommen habt ohne eine Belichtungsreihe gemacht zu haben, ob das vielleicht wirklich gemacht wird im professionellen Bereich oder ob ihr den Effekt, wie du, einfach nur blöd findet


----------



## chmee (3. Januar 2008)

Naja, ich habe letztens ein Pseudo"HDR"Bild im Showroom für gut befunden, aber gleichzeitig gesagt, dass solche Bilder absolut nichts mit HDR zu tun haben - wie auch der genannte Link nicht.

http://www.tutorials.de/forum/1534214-post17.html

Nur Kurz:
HDR ist ein Bild-Datenformat, das eine Bittiefe von mehr als 8Bit/Kanal hat, somit könnte ein Foto-RAW schon als HDR verstanden werden.

Tonemapping war/ist der richtige Begriff, bleib bitte dabei, diesen zu nennen. HDR in diesem Zusammenhang ist schlicht und einfach falsch.

Ich habe mir das Bild auch angeschaut, ästethisch finde ich das Ergebnis nicht berauschend, weil es unnatürlich geworden ist. Technisch ein nettes Spielchen, das manchmal mehr rausholt.

mfg chmee

EDIT** Ich denke, folgender Link zeigt auf, was in Verbindung mit DRI machbar ist, doch der Weg ist steinig  http://photography-on-the.net/forum/showthread.php?t=296675


----------



## Boromir (3. Januar 2008)

Hallo kuhlmean,

ich hatte vor einer weile mal nen Beitrag zum Thema gepostet vielleicht klappt es damit besser. Mich hat das Bild auch nicht gerade umgehauen. Aber das war ja nicht deine Absicht. Hier der Link zum Beitrag.

Boromir


----------



## kuhlmaehn (4. Januar 2008)

Genau, es ging mir ja nur um das Prinzip an sich 
Eure Links sind genau das was ich gesucht habe, danke! 
Das Tonemapping der richtige Begriff ist war mir klar nur wenn ich damit falsch verstanden werde wechsel ich ihn halt ^^


----------

